

From a CEO: 10 Reasons This is the Best Time to Build a Startup - shafqat
http://blog.newscred.com/?p=162#comment-4011

======
akeefer
I have to echo these comments, given that my current company was founded in
late 2001. The horrific job market for engineers in the valley over the next
couple of years meant that we could assemble a first-rate team much more
easily than we could have in, say, 2005, and it forced us to focus on
controlling costs and building revenue sustainably rather than just trying to
get huge and grab market share.

Another upside the article doesn't mention is that companies in a downturn
tend to face less pressure from VCs to get big fast with no regard for long-
term viability, allowing you to build your business for the long haul and
focus on quality products and real revenue. At least that's been my
experience, and I chalk it up to there being less of an arms race/land grab
mentality, along with more of a realization that succeeding in this climate
requires a solid business, not just a bunch of non-paying users or meteoric-
yet-unmonetized growth.

The primary downside is that companies funded during a downturn tend to get
far lower valuations for the same level of funding, giving up a lot more
equity than they would in more exuberant times.

------
mhartl
Please change the link to <http://blog.newscred.com/?p=162>. Currently it
points to one of the comments
(<http://blog.newscred.com/?p=162#comment-4011>).

------
vparihar
This was encouraging!! We are on it Mr CEO, Thanks!

~~~
shafqat
Thanks - I got fed up of listening to all the reasons why we shouldn't be
working on startups. This is our time to shine!

